# 5th Annual Ann Arbor Night Race by RC Product Designs



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Yes, it is official. Mark your calendar and get your cars ready for September 18th. For the 5th year in a row we will be having the Washtenaw R/C Car Night Race. This year the race will take place in a new location at the Family Service and Learning Center located on 850 South Hewitt Road in Ypsilanti. 

The center is conveniently located within 1/4 mile from I-94. 

If you are driving on I-94 Westbound, you take exit 181B to Michigan Avenue, then on the first stop light, that is Hewitt Road. Turn right on the stop light (in the corner there is a brand new Wendys). Drive all the way to the center located on the right hand side. 

If you are traveling on I-94 Eastbound, you need to take exit 181A, and turn left at the stop light. You will be traveling on Michigan Avenue for about 1/2 mile to the next stop light. Turn right on the stop light (in the corner there is a brand new Wendys). Drive all the way to the center located on the right hand side. 

Track building will start around Noon time frame. Practice starts at 1:30 pm and racing starts at 3:00 pm. 

The back-up date in case it rains is September 25th. 

Typical classes we run are: 
Novice 
Stock Electric sedan 
Mod Electric Sedan 
Nitro Sedan 
F201 (Formula 1) 
Stock Truck and Buggy 
E-MAXX 
Mini-T 
Any other 3 cars will make a class 

Entry Fee is $10 per car. 

We will be having THREE QUALIFIERS AND A MAIN. The last qualifier and the mains will be run under the lights. 
There will be a free introductory class offered to Novice racers at the beginning of the day prior to the start of the races. 


You will need to bring your pit table, chairs, auxiliary power source (generators or batteries), and don't forget to bring lights for your pit area. Also if anybody has Flood lights, they are more than welcomed to bring to the event like previous years. 

As always, volunteers for building the track and teardown will be mostly appreciated. 

Come on out and race under the lights! 

Dan


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

*Click for the flyer*​


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

19 turn touring , bring em out ............. see you there .

Bob


----------



## onetorace (Mar 18, 2003)

i'll be there, with dad to. maybe mini-t, stock sedan, or the offroads 

~dominic


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

We have a new location and the track areas is fantastic!!! Great lighting and a Wendy's right next door!!
Looking forward to a great turn out.
Dan


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Come and Join us!!*

Looks like mother nature is going to cooperate and we will have ideal conditions for the night race. 

Come on out and join the fun tomorrow night.

Dan


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi will be coming over from Grandrapids for the race.Can we use personals?Is there some where to eat or should we bring a cooler?Thanks Ed


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

From what I know & read....

There is a Wendy's right next door & a Taco Bell & McDonalds within a 1/2 mile.

I think the current timing system won't do personals, but I could be wrong.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Ya I should have look at the directions .As it said turn at Wendys.LOL I am meeting some friends there at the race one thats going to race for the first time should be fun.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Had agreat time guys:thumbsup: Even with the rain that show up  I will be back down form GR next year with a few other GLRC members. Ed


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Dan and Carlos
Good site! kudos on the portapot, but the micro- meteorological event needs adjustmet!...... Had a good time anyway
Ken


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*My Thanks and Appolgies.....*

My Sincere thanks to all who attended the night race this year. It was a lot of fun while it lasted.... 

I want to thank Jim Brown (Boxstock) for the use of the boards and help with track set up. Also Cassidy and James for getting there early and their help with track set up. 

I also want to express my deepest applogies for the sprinkler system fiasco that flooded out some pit spots and the track causing the mains to be canceled. 

That is definitely one of the most embarrasing things to happen to us and I personally feel terrible.... even still today. 

To show what a great group of racers we have.... 
I would not have been suprised or disappointed if the racers would have just packed up and hit the road after we canceled the mains. 
Instead, While Carlos and I were getting our pits out of the water and packed away, The track was tore down and stacked on the trailer. The area was cleaned and everything put in order. 

Thank you all so much!!! I can not express how much that means to me and how much I appreciated the help. 

I look forward to racing with you all winter at Washtenaw. 

Sincerely, 
Dan


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That's a bummer about the sprinklers, Dan! I was wondering about the previous comments about rain. 

You guys did a great job. That track looked fun and that is a really great location. Maybe you guys can hold bi-weekly racing there next year (without the sprinklers.  )? I would be interested in helping out with that.

-Rich


----------

